# 1891 New Mail Gentlemans Light Roadster



## walter branche

1 of 6 known in the world  




















 7/8ths hard rubber tires, ball bearing trigwell head,30" wheels, telescopic spring front forks,


----------



## sloar

now that is cool.


----------



## dfa242

Wow - very nice...

Thanks for sharing the goods, Walter - it's nice to see rare cycling history in color.


----------



## Larmo63

That is extra cool!!!

I'm speechless.....


----------



## walter branche

*thanks*

thanks to everyone who has commented and viewed this machine -wpb ,i think it weighs close to 70 lbs. and it glides smooth as silk ..


----------



## pnfkwfl

walter branche said:


> 1 of 6 known in the world 7/8ths hard rubber tires, ball bearing trigwell head,30" wheels, telescopic spring front forks,




Wow it is done.  Walter she is to die for.

Have you been riding her?

Later,

Scott


----------



## walter branche

*yes,, the ride is like butter*

this is one of the nicest early hard tired safety's ever made.. It goes like the wind , the spring front forks make it float , with no side to side play like most early springforked machines. i use to race the 5th one ever discovered, there is a story about the races in sports illustrated in 1991 ,. the International Hard Tired Safety Races - I came in 2nd  .. thanks wpb


----------



## ducnut

walter branche said:


> View attachment 40653,




This pic "does it" for me. Just WOW!


----------



## rustyspoke66

That's some vintage engineering!


----------



## Larmo63

It is like the technology has gone full circle.


----------



## pelletman

Sweet!  Hope you are enjoying it and I hope you keep it


----------



## walter branche

walter branche said:


> 1 of 6 known in the world  View attachment 40650View attachment 40651View attachment 40652View attachment 40653View attachment 40655View attachment 40650View attachment 40651View attachment 40652View attachment 40653View attachment 40655 7/8ths hard rubber tires, ball bearing trigwell head,30" wheels, telescopic spring front forks,



 thanks for all the comments and interest from around the world


----------



## Dolanarc

Our of curiousity, what is something awesome like that worth ??


----------



## Wayne Z

Just a w.a.g. from a novice but prolly  get 10-20k  just on -bay, maybe more at the right auction? I could see someone like Jay Leno easily wanting it enough to give that for it.


----------



## walter branche

*thanks*

thanks again for all the interest in this very nice hard tired safety ,, good idea about jay leno ,,i have his home phone number so i might give a call , in reality i do not have any intention of selling the new mail. i have museums and private collectors all over the world who are trying to make things happen .. one collector has tried to obtain the bike..,, and offered a bike that he has for sale for 12,000.00.. and that scene was rejected , i am not hungry, and have more stuff to sell-- unusual items--hard to find-historical-i will probably sell my highwheel bicycle that i have owned since nov. 75, and rode across america in 1984 -raced at indy ,gainsville dragway, taken to europe 2 times -the list goes on and on .. the new mail is sculpture-art etc. to me ,. in 1991-i sold the 5th one of these type new mails for 6,500.00,this is the 6th new mail of this type known in the world ,.  If you know of a similar machine , please let us know so it can be included and studied,.. if you want to see the only 1 with pnematic tires ,,check out Glenn Eames @ old spokes home his shop in burlington vermont ,,  ,, also if you want to see some detailed photos ,they can be seen at the velocipede salon website ,, sign up and search 1890 new mail=thanks again,, walter branche - searching and selecting for over 40 years,, home of velocipede ventures and florida cycle forensics,,,,,..... charlie stewart -reno nevada,, bicycle museum of america- new breman ohio,--glenn eames burlington vermont,, jim spillane ,,con..,walter branche -ocoee florida ,, there is another that i forgot who or where it is ..


----------



## Zephyr

Very nice machine. It's a piece of art. Hard to believe that this is over 100 years old.


----------



## Auctionjunkie

So I was just looking around to try and find some info out about one of these New Mail light roadster bicycles I just picked out of a garage here in Indiana and wow what a surprise. We do estate auctions and we just find one of these bad boys in the garage of an estate we are going to be selling. Had no idea they were this rare. Curious as to how many are known of now in 2019. We have not unloaded it yet but as soon as we do I will post some pictures of it. Any other info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance to any who reply.


----------



## bikebozo

Please let me know when the auction is , I would like to buy it branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## Auctionjunkie

Auctionjunkie said:


> So I was just looking around to try and find some info out about one of these New Mail light roadster bicycles I just picked out of a garage here in Indiana and wow what a surprise. We do estate auctions and we just find one of these bad boys in the garage of an estate we are going to be selling. Had no idea they were this rare. Curious as to how many are known of now in 2019. We have not unloaded it yet but as soon as we do I will post some pictures of it. Any other info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance to any who reply. Several have asked. Auction will be held July 21st at 11:00am at 120 E.Spruce st Princeton Indiana. Phone and absentee bidding are always welcomed.


----------



## Freqman1

My brother lives in Princeton. Maybe I should ask him to attend. Do you have a link to the auction showing any other items? V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo

I will be coming up to buy the NEW MAIL , IT IS A PNEUMATIC,  NOT A hard tired safety, There are many parts missing , especially the brake system , thanks for the photos, please let me know when the auction is ,branchewalter@yahoo.com.  -407 697 3999 for a text,thanks wpb. THANK YOU , JUST SAW THE INFO ,please send the phone and absentee bidding sign up information ,thanks


----------



## buickmike

It would be a shame if bikebozo don't get the bike.


----------



## bikebozo

Freqman1 said:


> My brother lives in Princeton. Maybe I should ask him to attend. Do you have a link to the auction showing any other items? V/r Shawn



I looked at the selection at this auction house .., This is the only bike ,you can see all the items , on auction zip  for July 21st,


----------



## Freqman1

bikebozo said:


> I looked at the selection at this auction house .., This is the only bike ,you can see all the items , on auction zip  for July 21st,



My brother is going to stop by this weekend and check it out. I collect other stuff besides bikes too. V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion

Auctionjunkie said:


> View attachment 1019932
> 
> View attachment 1019933
> 
> View attachment 1019934
> 
> View attachment 1019935
> 
> View attachment 1019936
> 
> View attachment 1019937
> 
> View attachment 1019938
> 
> View attachment 1019939




PM sent
I have a friend that lives in Jasper, IN


----------



## cyclingday

So what does being a pneumatic model do for its desirability?
More or less of these known?
We’re they offered along side the hard tire models.
An optional upgrade at the time of purchase?
The telescopic fork blows me away.
I think, it’s soooo cool that another one of these untouched gems was found in an estate clean out in 2019.
Fantastic find!
Good luck Walter!
I’m rooting for you.
Be sure, and let us know, what the auction was like, and how it all turned out.


----------



## Blue Streak

It is a 1890 (30" hard tire) or 1891 (30" cushion tire) New Mail Safety with non-original (later) 28" wood rims and handlebars/stem, and is missing brake system, fenders and chain guard (image below from 1890 New Mail catalog). My guess is 1891 as the Garford saddle on it may not have been available until 1891 and cushion tires were not great to ride on and were only sold for a year or two so my thought is someone updated it to the newer pneumatic tire and rim to make it ride better:


----------



## bikebozo

I hope to buy this bike , and am ready to buy it, there is a lot of work to put this bike in order.Good luck to whoever is going to run up the bids at the auction ,thanks Walter Branche


----------



## Freqman1

So based on the discussion here is this about a $4k bike? I would think the brake mechanism, fenders, and guard would have to be fabricated. Are the hubs correct and just laced into 28" wheels? V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65

Freqman1 said:


> So based on the discussion here is this about a $4k bike? I would think the brake mechanism, fenders, and guard would have to be fabricated. Are the hubs correct and just laced into 28" wheels? V/r Shawn



A lil birdie told me there was an offer 3x that :eek:


----------



## Freqman1

fordmike65 said:


> A lil birdie told me there was an offer 3x that :eek:



Yikes! I may run home that weekend just to see how that goes down. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

I think I’d much rather take an obviously strong offer, than take my chances at an auction.
People always talk a good game, then get all weak in the knees when it comes time to step up to the plate.
If I was you, Walter, I’d drive up there cash in hand.
Money talks bull shut walks. Lol!


----------



## bricycle

So Walter (and others), what is something like this Rambler worth? 1890-1 hard tire Rambler _*post 16*_ best pics.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1891-rambler-project.123290/


----------



## bikebozo

I sold an almost complete example for 3500 ,I think , if he turned down 3,000 for that bike , it will be good to see what the auction does , July 21st at 12 o clock , is what the auctioneer told me , . I do not think they are selling it , before the auction , there is over 10,000 in machine work ,to put this bike correct , ,where would you find one to get measurements. there are many missing pieces . I want to buy it , so I will have some spare parts , .good luck at the auction Walter branche


----------



## bikebozo

Here is the 91, I sold for 3500.00 , to the museum in California


----------



## locomotion

bikebozo said:


> I sold an almost complete example for 3500 ,I think , if he turned down 3,000 for that bike , it will be good to see what the auction does , July 21st at 12 o clock , is what the auctioneer told me , . I do not think they are selling it , before the auction , there is over 10,000 in machine work ,to put this bike correct , ,where would you find one to get measurements. there are many missing pieces . I want to buy it , so I will have some spare parts , .good luck at the auction Walter branche




$3K is far too low an offer!
be prepared to pay more at auction


----------



## bikebozo

Whoever buys this bike , has a big project ahead of them , the handle bars and brake system are very detailed , where will you find a bike to get the measurements, ? Here is the one I sold for 3500, it had the brake piece on the hub,,,,. wrong front wheel , on the bike being offered , over 10,000 in machine work , to get this project , partially corrected , who ever offered 12,000 for the auction bike , should contact me , I know where there is a better complete bike ,for near that amount


----------



## bikebozo

I payed 750.00 , 3000.00,3500.00, for the 3 that I have owned , I know where another one is that will be offered ,,after this example is run through the auction .


----------



## David T

Auctionjunkie said:


> View attachment 1019932
> 
> View attachment 1019933
> 
> View attachment 1019934
> 
> View attachment 1019935
> 
> View attachment 1019936
> 
> View attachment 1019937
> 
> View attachment 1019938
> 
> View attachment 1019939



This looks like a great project for me !  I have been wanting to get a good Hard Tired Safety for some time now !


----------



## David T

David T said:


> This looks like a great project for me !  I have been wanting to get a good Hard Tired Safety for some time now !



It would be a shame not to put this bike back to the way it originally was. I don’t want to see this bike parted out !


----------



## bikebozo

Who ever gets it , is in for a big surprise , I am not interested , I have the best one , ever found , and the only one in the most complete condition .thanks to everyone who commented


----------



## Phattiremike

Surprise?


----------



## buickmike

Question-? That bolt forward facing on bottom bracket.  Is that chain adjustment


----------



## Blue Streak

Yes. The rear wheel is fixed. The crankset slides to adjust the chain.


----------



## buickmike

And should one expect the parts contained within to be of the highest. Material available at the time ie. nickel plated etc. -yet worn?


----------



## bikebozo

Good luck to everyone bidding , . Will you tell the serial number so it will be included in the register


----------



## Blue Streak

I contact the auctioneer and let him know where the serial number is. Because of the paint and dirt in that area he could not see it.


----------



## locomotion

bikebozo said:


> Good luck to everyone bidding , . Will you tell the serial number so it will be included in the register
> 
> View attachment 1023272





bikebozo said:


> Who ever gets it , is in for a big surprise , I am not interested , I have the best one , ever found , and the only one in the most complete condition .thanks to everyone who commented




Aren't you missing both fenders, and the chainguard to be in the most complete condition?
From your pictures, it looks like the long rod (of the brake mechanism) is modern machining.
Are the wheels on your New Mail original? They look new as well.

Still a very nice bicycle.


----------



## bikebozo

I have all the parts not shown , in the photo ,... thanks for your opinion about my 91 NEW MAIL , YES I rebuilt the wheels on mine ,


----------



## buickmike

What about the bike that came in second when you raced? Any special modification s


----------



## bikebozo

If I told the story ,no one would believe it , there is an article about the race , in sports illustrated Dec 91 , ,


----------



## David T

bikebozo said:


> If I told the story ,no one would believe it , there is an article about the race , in sports illustrated Dec 91 , ,



I remember that race it was in defiance Ohio. Keith Pariani came in first, Walter branch came in second,  and Michael Gabrick  a.k.a. Shadow came in third. I won a High Wheel race on my 1887 56” Victor I had just restored. Full nickel except the wheels,  I painted them black because I didn’t want to tear apart the original spokes to plate the hubs


----------



## bikebozo

How close were you to the big highwheel crash


----------



## David T

bikebozo said:


> How close were you to the big highwheel crash



Right on the corner where it happened. It appeared to me that Steve Carter was at fault. But it was a bad place to put the finish line soo close to the corner of the track ! I didn’t get to compete in those races because I got real sick “heat exhaustion “ from the race I won.


----------



## bikebozo

I thought it was in Findley , Ohio , good thing you did not get in the crash , Keith did not win in a fair way , it does not matter , because I know you are friends with him , so it would not be worth my time or effort , thanks for your comments , . I am done


----------



## buickmike

I'm almost done too.  My phone with its lumited data access wouldn't open the story of the race. Although it does say you were ahead by 40 meters for most of the race ; untill the final turn..... then it cut off. And if I go on eBay it won't open up on items. That's normal for me though. I'm gonna use a tablet and wifi to scour the internet for parts and info.


----------



## David T

bikebozo said:


> Who ever gets it , is in for a big surprise , I am not interested , I have the best one , ever found , and the only one in the most complete condition .thanks to everyone who commented



It looks like a $2000 - $3000 bike to me in that condition !


----------



## Arfsaidthebee

Snippet from SI Dec. 1991 issue...(I enjoy Walter's CABE posts! Legend...)

Saturday began with the 1,200-meter men's hard-tire safety race. Walter Branche, a bike historian who works for Schwinn, held a 40-meter lead most of the way. But then Pariani came roaring off the final turn, passed Branche with 20 meters to go and earned his second victory. Afterward Pariani, a swimming-pool builder from Lake Helen, Fla., said, "I've known Branche since 1969, and he and I are tremendously competitive."
"He's the one who competes." said Branche with a sniff. "I just give him someone to compete against."
As Branche spoke, Tammy Haley, a 36-year-old phys-ed teacher, used his bike to beat her Plainfield neighbor and friend Carolyn Carter in the women's 1,200-meter hard-tire safety race. When asked whether he would take part in other races, Branche replied, "I have a machine. It's that red boneshaker there. But I'm not going to race it."

https://www.si.com/vault/1991/12/30...e-ivca-world-championships-for-vintage-racing


----------



## David T

David T said:


> I remember that race it was in defiance Ohio. Keith Pariani came in first, Walter branch came in second,  and Michael Gabrick  a.k.a. Shadow came in third. I won a High Wheel race on my 1887 56” Victor I had just restored. Full nickel except the wheels,  I painted them black because I didn’t want to tear apart the original spokes to plate the hubs



My bad it was Findlay Ohio


----------



## Freqman1

bikebozo said:


> I thought it was in Findley , Ohio , good thing you did not get in the crash , Keith did not win in a fair way , it does not matter , because I know you are friends with him , so it would not be worth my time or effort , thanks for your comments , . I am done



Was he doping?


----------



## David T

You are co


bikebozo said:


> I thought it was in Findley , Ohio , good thing you did not get in the crash , Keith did not win in a fair way , it does not matter , because I know you are friends with him , so it would not be worth my time or effort , thanks for your comments , . I am done



rr it was Findlay Ohio


Freqman1 said:


> Was he doping?



Ha Ha  which racer are you talking about ?


----------



## olderthandirt

needs tires and a detail job otherwise a very nice machine !!!!!!


----------



## bikebozo

That bike is missing the complete brake system especially the rear hub piece , it is laced wrong , the handle bars are very difficult to duplicate , ,have fun restoring this project ! There is no on line bidding , you have to leave a bid , bid on the phone or be there . Good luck , 1 pm eastern time


----------



## Freqman1

Hammered at $6700 not including fees and taxes!


----------



## charnleybob

If I remember correctly, I have that on Findlay meet on tape.


----------



## David T

Freqman1 said:


> Hammered at $6700 not including fees and taxes!



 Do you have any idea who bought the bike?


----------



## David T

locomotion said:


> PM sent
> I have a friend that lives in Jasper, IN



 Did you win  the new mail in Auction today?


----------



## thundarr

hi . i am the one who bought this bike at the auction . i am local to princeton and thought it would be my only opportunity to buy such a rare piece of american history . so i bought it .


----------



## Freqman1

thundarr said:


> hi . i am the one who bought this bike at the auction . i am local to princeton and thought it would be my only opportunity to buy such a rare piece of american history . so i bought it .



You should enjoy it for many years to come. Do you intend to try and find all the correct parts to make it functional again? v/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider

__





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## thundarr

Freqman1 said:


> You should enjoy it for many years to come. Do you intend to try and find all the correct parts to make it functional again? v/r Shawn



i doubt i will be restoring it . i wouldn't know where to buy the parts . i think in the end i will end up selling it


----------



## Freqman1

Just my opinion but I think you bought that at top dollar so getting your money back may be tough but I wish you luck. V/r Shawn


----------



## thundarr

Freqman1 said:


> Just my opinion but I think you bought that at top dollar so getting your money back may be tough but I wish you luck. V/r Shawn



it all good . . if i sell it great . if i don't sell it great to . i like how rare it is . that's so cool


----------



## stezell

thundarr said:


> i doubt i will be restoring it . i wouldn't know where to buy the parts . i think in the end i will end up selling it



You're in the right place to find the parts you need to get it going again. If you wish to do so post under the Wanted section there are a lot of knowledgeable people on here that would be able to help. 

V/r
Sean


----------



## thundarr

stezell said:


> You're in the right place to find the parts you need to get it going again. If you wish to do so post under the Wanted section there are a lot of knowledgeable people on here that would be able to help.
> 
> V/r
> Sean



 that's more then i know . this is the only antique bike i ever bought . i paid what it took to bring it home


----------



## bikejunk

Realistically you would have to have all those parts made as you would have to buy a really complete bike and take the parts off -- still a really nice bike.


----------



## bikebozo

You will never find those rare parts , much less be able to have them reproduced , .I have searched for many years , I have owned 4 bikes , . You need someone to lend the parts off of there bike , I doubt that will happen , good luck anyway it works out , Walter branche


----------



## pelletman

Never say never, but they sure won't be easy


----------



## bikebozo

I say never will you find that bike again to get parts , mine is the most complete hard tired bike known , , the museum has one donated to it by Clair Ducham,  Charlie Stewart's is complete , sitting in storage in Reno nevada,.Glen Eames has the only pneumatic that is complete , . If you find one, consider yourself lucky I have many people searching for this type bike ,. Not bragging ,or boasting , just telling the way it is , I know where a complete very nice example is and they want 20,000 for it ,. Good luck in your search , for any nice vintage example


----------



## bikebozo




----------



## pelletman

I've said never too many times and ended up wrong.  As I said, extremely difficult and next to impossible, but never say never


----------



## Mercian

pelletman said:


> I've said never too many times and ended up wrong.  As I said, extremely difficult and next to impossible, but never say never




A good lesson, and one I've had to relearn too many painful times (-:


----------



## bikebozo

Do it , let us see the bike , you will spend more money and time searching when you could just buy mine


----------

